# Elgar - Nimrod



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 8, 2014)

I just heard this for the first time today. Wow... what a stunning piece of music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUgoBb8m1eE

Interested to hear anyone's thoughts on this piece or Elgar in general.

My best,
Marc


----------



## AC986 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nimrod was one of my O level pieces. 

The other two were Britten's Noyes Fludde and Bach's Brandenburg No. 3.

Do you know who Nimrod was?


----------



## Daryl (Mar 8, 2014)

marclawsonmusic @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> I just heard this for the first time today. Wow... what a stunning piece of music.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUgoBb8m1eE
> 
> ...


Welcome to the real world. The Enigma Variations is a masterpiece, and I envy you getting to hear it for the first time.

D


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 8, 2014)

adriancook @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> Do you know who Nimrod was?



No sir, I do not. I'd love to hear the back story.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 8, 2014)

marclawsonmusic @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> adriancook @ Sat Mar 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know who Nimrod was?
> ...


There are two back stories. The obvious is Nimrod, that mighty hunter. The other is that all of the variations were characterisations of Elgar's friends. An interesting read, if you have the time.

D


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 8, 2014)

Daryl @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> Welcome to the real world. The Enigma Variations is a masterpiece, and I envy you getting to hear it for the first time.
> 
> D



Yes, feels like I just took the red pill!


----------



## Daryl (Mar 8, 2014)

marclawsonmusic @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> Daryl @ Sat Mar 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the real world. The Enigma Variations is a masterpiece, and I envy you getting to hear it for the first time.
> ...


Exactly. 8) 8) 

D


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 8, 2014)

Just found this... for anyone else who might come along on this thread...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enigma_Variations


----------



## kdm (Mar 8, 2014)

Nimrod is one of my favorite slow sections of any piece of music, from one of my favorite composers.


----------



## AC986 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nimrod was a guy called Jaeger who helped Elgar out enormously, especially in his down times.

One of the most misunderstood pieces of music ever written was by Elgar and it is called Suspira. Elgar later tried to disassociate himself from it. 

I would recommend giving it a listen but read up a little on it first. As we are now in 2014, Suspira, musically and philosophically becomes quite interesting.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 8, 2014)

Daryl @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> marclawsonmusic @ Sat Mar 08 said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard this for the first time today. Wow... what a stunning piece of music.
> ...



Aye. 

Just checking OP, but have you heard this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihx5LCF1yJY 

(it's not a version you'd normally hear on a recording, but this is sublime and how it was first performed). Beware though the 'sucking' from the legato patches.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 8, 2014)

One of my favorite pieces - had the huge pleasure to rearrange it for an upcoming record!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Mar 8, 2014)

I walked about a bit on my own......

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p3yN7YjJWVI


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 8, 2014)

Stephen Baysted @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> Aye.
> 
> Just checking OP, but have you heard this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihx5LCF1yJY
> 
> (it's not a version you'd normally hear on a recording, but this is sublime and how it was first performed). Beware though the 'sucking' from the legato patches.



Holy crap, man. I have heard that piece before, but good grief.. Gloucester Cathedral. Now that's some killer reverb! :wink: 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 8, 2014)

Waywyn @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> One of my favorite pieces - had the huge pleasure to rearrange it for an upcoming record!



Wow, Alex! That's terrific. I'd love to hear it when it's released.


----------



## Goran (Mar 8, 2014)

Here is my other favorite Elgar movement - Adagio from the 1st Symphony:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhBc3jw0zX0


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 8, 2014)

The Adagio piece was lovely too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 8, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> I walked about a bit on my own......
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p3yN7YjJWVI



That's pretty damn funny! LOL


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a number of recordings of that work. It wasn't really intentional, I just ended up with many versions from various CD collections that included the variations. That is to say that imho the Daniel Barenboim version has the best Nimrod of them all. The ritardando at the climax is a revelation of the Fr Horn parts as they take over with incredible power and nobility. Lots of conductors miss this great moment.

http://www.amazon.com/Elgar-Enigma-Variations-Military-Marches/dp/B0000027XL/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1394342240&sr=1-2&keywords=enigma+variations+by+edward+elgar+Barenboim (http://www.amazon.com/Elgar-Enigma-Vari ... +Barenboim)


----------



## trumpoz (Mar 8, 2014)

Nimrod is a fantastic work. I had my music collection on shuffle this afternoon and it came on - just beautiful writing. It also sounds great done by a brass ensemble - a good friend of mine had it arranged for some of the top players in Sydney (australia) for his wife to walk down the aisle to...... what an entry!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Mar 9, 2014)

marclawsonmusic @ Sun Mar 09 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Sat Mar 08 said:
> 
> 
> > I walked about a bit on my own......
> ...



I'm glad it made you laugh! That's the power of music and advertising I guess. I remember that ad from when I was a kid. It must be…. 30+ years old?


----------



## Rctec (Mar 9, 2014)

...And then there is always this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=681NvqpO2eU 
With the performance that all others are judged by...
Plus, it's a fairly good lesson in how expressive, colourful and capricious a real cello can be. Compare that to your samples  and your programming skills! 
-H-


----------



## ghostnote (Mar 9, 2014)

don't forget this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7H_KxR9vIA


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Mar 9, 2014)

You can never go wrong with Elgar!

He is pure talent & skills aligned...

The heart that he must have had...
The man's one big, in fact one of the greatest tune-makers of the 20th & he sure got his harmonic skills down to a t...


Pomp and Circumstance is one lethal boom to your stomach...

This one is the monster Elgar deserves:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vvgl_2JRIUs

& This one which i stumbled upon through sheer luck gets me every time, that tune starting at the 10:35 bit, the definitive character that it has: :O
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo1-HhKYchU

Thank you all for everything that's been posted. It's a funny world where there is so much beautiful stuff out there with so little time to listen to them all, "just like with women really..." 

Alex


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 9, 2014)

Dave Connor @ Sun Mar 09 said:


> I have a number of recordings of that work. It wasn't really intentional I just ended up with many versions from various CD collections that included the variations. That is to say that imho the Daniel Barenboim version has the best Nimrod of them all. The ritardando at the climax is a revelation of the Fr Horn parts as they take over with incredible power and nobility. Lots of conductors miss this great moment.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Elgar-Enigma-Variations-Military-Marches/dp/B0000027XL/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1394342240&sr=1-2&keywords=enigma+variations+by+edward+elgar+Barenboim (http://www.amazon.com/Elgar-Enigma-Vari ... +Barenboim)



OK, Dave... Bought this on your recommendation  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 9, 2014)

Rctec @ Sun Mar 09 said:


> ...And then there is always this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=681NvqpO2eU
> With the performance that all others are judged by...
> Plus, it's a fairly good lesson in how expressive, colourful and capricious a real cello can be. Compare that to your samples  and your programming skills!
> -H-



And this... Jacqueline du Pré, where have you been all my life??! Good grief, Hans!

You guys are killing my wallet this morning...


----------



## AC986 (Mar 9, 2014)

You also have to remember what Elgar was.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Mar 9, 2014)

adriancook @ Sun Mar 09 said:


> You also have to remember what Elgar was.



About 5 ft 10 inches?
Owner of a handsome moustache?
Self taught?
.....?


----------



## Farkle (Mar 9, 2014)

Elgar's compositions are just stunning. He has this gift for emotional lines, just pouring out awesome emotional moments, and an "english" sensibility to his evolving melodies, it feels similar to Ralph Vaughn Williams. Something about those two, late Romantic English composers... they just have this deep, pull-at-your-heart style of composing, seemingly simple, but very complex.

A similarly emotive piece, but done through a more "american" lens, is David Diamond's Adagio (2nd Movement) of his "Rounds for String Orchestra". Also, beautiful, poignant, and emotive, but a bit more "direct" in his lines and harmonic progression.

http://youtu.be/1J4tunzdbjg?t=4m25s

The first 30 sec is more static chords, but go to 5 minutes, and let the magic start. 

So glad you discovered this piece, it's very exceptional.

Mike


----------



## wesbender (Mar 9, 2014)

The purists will probably cringe, but I love this piece at a slightly slower tempo. 

This is my absolute favorite performance:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqvOVGCt5lw


I wish it was available for purchase somewhere, but I've yet to find it.


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 10, 2014)

marclawsonmusic @ Sun Mar 09 said:


> Dave Connor @ Sun Mar 09 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a number of recordings of that work. It wasn't really intentional I just ended up with many versions from various CD collections that included the variations. That is to say that imho the Daniel Barenboim version has the best Nimrod of them all. The ritardando at the climax is a revelation of the Fr Horn parts as they take over with incredible power and nobility. Lots of conductors miss this great moment.
> ...



You will not be disappointed Marc! The entire performance is first rate. By the time you get to Nimrod it unfolds in a stunning way with a perfect interpretation by Barenboim. Please let us know what you think when you hear it. DC


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 10, 2014)

It appears no one has posted the fact that Jacqueline du Pre is being conducted by Daniel Barenboim, her husband. She died tragically very young from MS. Her talent and their talent as a team is immeasurable obviously.


----------



## Rctec (Mar 10, 2014)

...if you look on YouTube, there is a great documentary about her. It's done for Mezzo, but don't let the French title dissuade you. It's in English. Lots of conversations with the great William Pleeth, her teacher....and who's son, who has been my principal cellist for - oh, ever since I could afford an orchestra - played that wonderful Stradivarius for my samples....couldn't resist that brag. Sorry. But maybe that's the reason I've written so many scores around the cello?


----------



## jensos (Mar 10, 2014)

Dave, thank you very much for your CD recommendation, I've ordered it instantly.
Also, I'm glad the sheet music is available on IMSLP, great for reading along and analyzing it a bit.

Jens


----------



## chrisr (Mar 10, 2014)

As a teenager I played the violin with a youth orchestra in my home town of Manchester. The conductor, Michael English, now sadly deceased, sat us down at the first rehearsal of the variations and simply said "Right you lot. I've not spoken to a single person who thinks you're good enough to play this... but I do. Shall we begin?" Every note burned into my memory from that point on.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Mar 10, 2014)

Rctec @ Mon Mar 10 said:


> ...if you look on YouTube, there is a great documentary about her. It's done for Mezzo, but don't let the French title dissuade you. It's in English. Lots of conversations with the great William Pleeth, her teacher....and who's son, who has been my principal cellist for - oh, ever since I could afford an orchestra - played that wonderful Stradivarius for my samples....couldn't resist that brag. Sorry. But maybe that's the reason I've written so many scores around the cello?



Thank you so much for the documentary sir!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxxsZM9Bt3M

Lots of great insights!
I'm afraid I have to admit I knew absolutely nothing about her!
She's got that Amy Adams-Laura Ingalls charmer look (..."ok, why did I just say that?"...)

Inspiring & magical for anyone to watch!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 10, 2014)

Dave Connor @ Mon Mar 10 said:


> You will not be disappointed Marc! The entire performance is first rate. By the time you get to Nimrod it unfolds in a stunning way with a perfect interpretation by Barenboim. Please let us know what you think when you hear it. DC



Will do! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 10, 2014)

Hans, definitely going to check out the du Pre video so thanks for that, and… one can hardly blame you for falling under the spell of the cello when played by the offspring of such a master as Pleeth. No one is complaining about your abundant use of it in your scores. It is not overkill - it is killer - big difference.

Jens, good for you in getting CD and score. You will hardly believe that Elgar is mostly self taught! He did what you are doing - looked at scores! Variations are particularly good for study since they are a constant reworking the same basic material. The Enigma a masterful example of the technique.


----------



## AC986 (Mar 10, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Sun Mar 09 said:


> adriancook @ Sun Mar 09 said:
> 
> 
> > You also have to remember what Elgar was.
> ...



Yes self taught and an almost unrealistic tash.

But something else drove Elgar, something slightly more sinister. ( bam bam bamba,bam cue sudden music)


----------



## JonnyB12 (Mar 10, 2014)

If I may chip in here, please check out Elgar's Dream of Gerontius - full Orchestra, Choir plus soloists - long piece in two parts.

Elgar depicts a vision of God in the climax of the second part - there is a big build up, then an abrupt silence - the vision - for a second - absolutely stunning moment.

Last time I played in it the conductor spontaneously burst into tears at that moment - followed by quite a few of us (including me) in the orchestra! - never experienced that before!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 10, 2014)

bazhorn @ Mon Mar 10 said:


> If I may chip in here, please check out Elgar's Dream of Gerontius - full Orchestra, Choir plus soloists - long piece in two parts.
> 
> Elgar depicts a vision of God in the climax of the second part - there is a big build up, then an abrupt silence - the vision - for a second - absolutely stunning moment.
> 
> Last time I played in it the conductor spontaneously burst into tears at that moment - followed by quite a few of us (including me) in the orchestra! - never experienced that before!



Wow, what a wonderful story, Jonathan. Thank you for sharing it.

Do you have a recording of this piece that you would recommend? I'll buy it in a heartbeat. The stuff on YouTube is good, but looks like it might be a VHS copy... 

This has been a great thread... an interesting trip down the rabbit hole, indeed. If I do end up in the poor house, at least I will be surrounded by burning cellos and visions of the Almighty! Not too bad in my mind :wink:


----------



## JonnyB12 (Mar 11, 2014)

When it comes to Elgar, Vaughan Williams, Holst, etc I will always recommend anything conducted by Vernon Handley or Sir Adrian Boult (he conducted the premiere of Holst's Planets). 

Both these conductors championed English music over their lifetimes - Vernon ('Tod') Handley was Boult's successor, and his recordings are much more recent.

You can see Tod conducting the whole of Elgar's First symphony on YouTube - type in 'Elgar: symphony no. 1 conducted by Vernon 'Tod' Handley' - bit of a crackly VHS video but IMHO one that all conducting students have to see! 

Also check out 'Vernon Handley with the Ulster orchestra' on YouTube for a mini documentary - and to see how entertaining a rehearsal with Tod used to be! 

Sorry, can't seem to be able to put the direct links here using my ipad.


----------



## jensos (Mar 11, 2014)

Dave and everyone else, it is threads like this one that make this forum, and in particular this section, the invaluable information source that it is!!
Indeed, I think I'm learning a lot from the Enigma Variations score. Lots of material for my private library of techniques. One (probably basic) question, though, about tonality:
Three flats are used for Nimrod. Is this very uncomfortable for string players? Surely the brass players like it, but how would you rate the difficulty for the strings?

Thanks and all the best,
Jens
--


----------



## JonnyB12 (Mar 11, 2014)

Marc - found a massive album on iTunes - 'English Choral Classics' - containing Gerontius, with Vernon Handley conducting - 120 tracks, and cheaper than any of the other standalone Gerontius-es.. Yours truly playing in it (Gerontius, that is)

Jens - you are right in that the Brass like Eb - the strings would be over the moon if it was D! I think the most uncomfortable thing about Nimrod for the strings though is the extreme pianissimo at the start.


----------



## chrisr (Mar 11, 2014)

Jensos, it's not in the least bit uncomfortable in any sense of the word and no one would bat an eye-lid. Strings are not subject to such restrictions for any player of moderate ability - hope that helps


----------



## chrisr (Mar 11, 2014)

oops Bazhorn beat me to it - nice small print Mr horn. :wink:


----------



## Stephen Rees (Mar 11, 2014)

If you want to open out your British composers experience a bit more I'd recommend exploring some of the works of William Walton (Symphony No.1, Cello Concerto, Improvisations on an Impromptu by Benjamin Britten), Vaughan Williams of course (too many to mention - but the Vernon Handley box set containing the symphonies and other orchestral works are a great start) and Arnold Bax (there is an excellent box set of all the symphonies - also conducted by Mr. Handley of course!).


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 11, 2014)

bazhorn @ Tue Mar 11 said:


> Yours truly playing in it (Gerontius, that is)



Excellent! Thank you, Jonathan!


----------



## AC986 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes I was lucky enough, even though that thought didn't cross my mind until years later, of seeing and hearing Jacqui Dupres do the Cello Conterto live.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey guys,

I wanted to provide some feedback on some of the music recommended in this thread. In some ways, I feel like I was given a (fun) homework assignment from some of the best ears in the business. At least, that is how I treated it. I value your opinions and greatly appreciate you taking time to post here.

*@Dave Connor* - The Barenboim / LPO recording of Enigma Variations is fantastic. When I listen, I feel like the whole piece is building up to that Nimrod section. I wonder if that is what Elgar intended? Or maybe I am interpreting it that way because Nimrod is my favorite part. :-D Either way, it is a wonderful and clear recording. I even found the score on IMSLP so I can follow along. Great recommendation!

*@Rctec* – I am sad to report that the Jacqueline du Pre’ documentary was yanked due to a copyright infringement issue. :-( I watched about 20 minutes when the video was first posted (thanks Alexandre), and was planning on coming back later for a proper viewing. I did see the part with Pleeth, and what struck me was how joyous and easy their relationship seemed to be. And, the playing… effortless. I am still in awe of this human being.

For anyone who comes along to this thread, I did find the following iTunes recording of Jacqueline du Pre’s work --> https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/the-sound-of-jacqueline-du-pre/id693786920 

*@bazhorn* – The Gerontius recording is really wonderful. (Fantastic playing, by the way. You must be very proud of that!) What struck me were the dynamics of this piece… sometimes it is so intimate (one soloist) and then it is goes MASSIVE with full choir and orchestra. I can only imagine how it fills up a room when played live.

Since I was not familiar with Gerontius, I did a little research before listening. I found this article on Wikipedia --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dream_of_Gerontius 

Can you imagine debuting a piece like this and having it flop? Sounds like the first performance was a total train wreck... Then, the poor guy has to wait another year to hear it performed properly? Good grief… that must have been a rough year! We sure are lucky to have sample libraries these days 

Anyway, thanks again to everyone who contributed to this thread. This is what makes vi-control such a great forum. o-[][]-o 

Best,
Marc


----------



## Per Lichtman (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm surprised the discussion has gone on this long without direct reference to the importance of the Enigma Variations to The Matrix and Rob Dougan. 

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clubbed_to_Death_(instrumental) [I had a direct link earlier but the forum interface has trouble handling the parentheses]

Between the importance of the Enigma Variations to Clubbed to Death, and the relationship between "Clubbed to Death" and "Furious Angels" and "Chateau" in The Matrix Reloaded, a relationship to the Enigma Variations is present in two-thirds of The Matrix trilogy.


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 22, 2014)

marclawsonmusic @ Sat Mar 22 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I wanted to provide some feedback on some of the music recommended in this thread. In some ways, I feel like I was given a (fun) homework assignment from some of the best ears in the business. At least, that is how I treated it. I value your opinions and greatly appreciate you taking time to post here.
> 
> ...



Glad you liked it Marc! There can be no doubt as to the arc of the entire piece being designed by the composer. One of the criteria for good conducting is to convey the formal design of the music: musical structure from small to large, it's psychology and emotional attributes. Barenboim understands the arc of the entire piece as well as the arc of the individual pieces. Not all conductors do this well.


----------



## re-peat (Mar 23, 2014)

Without wanting to suggest anything but the greatest admiration for Barenboim, my favourite Enigma Variations recording is Marriner’s with the Concertgebouw Orchestra (Philips, 1979). (And one of the worst, in my view, is Bernstein’s.)

As for “Nimrod” being the favourite bit, that is not uncommon. It’s the same with Rachmaninov’s Paganini-variations, where most people will single out the 18th variation as the highlight. Understandable, but a bit of a pity nonetheless, because both works overflow with amazing musical invention from start to finish and the beauty of “Nimrod” (and the 18th for that matter) is, to my mind anyway, much more overwhelming and complete when experienced as part of the entire work rather than as an isolated fragment of musical gorgeousness.

Talking about musical gorgeousness: a bit of film music where the moustachioed spirit of Elgar is *very* much present, is Fenton’s wonderful music for *Shadowlands*.

_


----------



## Goran (Mar 23, 2014)

re-peat @ Sun Mar 23 said:


> Talking about musical gorgeousness: a bit of film music where the moustachioed spirit of Elgar is *very* much present, is Fenton’s wonderful music for *Shadowlands*.
> 
> _



Thank you for sharing this. It is the best film music slow orchestra movement I have heard in a long time.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 23, 2014)

re-peat @ Sun Mar 23 said:


> Without wanting to suggest anything but the greatest admiration for Barenboim, my favourite Enigma Variations recording is Marriner’s with the Concertgebouw Orchestra (Philips, 1979). (And one of the worst, in my view, is Bernstein’s.)


Did you ever see the BBC program with the BBC Symphony where Bernstein attempted to wreck the Enigma and the players almost had a riot? Even Rodney Friend, a huge supporter, had a few raised eyebrows. :lol: 

D


----------



## Goran (Mar 23, 2014)

...and here is one of my favorite performances, conducted by the great late Giuseppe Sinopoli:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7grqtMtDSIA


----------



## Cygnus64 (Mar 23, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Tue Mar 11 said:


> If you want to open out your British composers experience a bit more I'd recommend exploring some of the works of William Walton (Symphony No.1, Cello Concerto, Improvisations on an Impromptu by Benjamin Britten), Vaughan Williams of course (too many to mention - but the Vernon Handley box set containing the symphonies and other orchestral works are a great start) and Arnold Bax (there is an excellent box set of all the symphonies - also conducted by Mr. Handley of course!).



I'd like to add Finzi to this list. Wonderful composer who needs played more often.

As for Nimrod, it's often played alone by orchestras when one of their members dies. I've done it twice like this, and it adds a new dimension to it, one I don't always cherish as it adds a bit of pain every time I hear it.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 23, 2014)

re-peat @ Sun Mar 23 said:


> Without wanting to suggest anything but the greatest admiration for Barenboim, my favourite Enigma Variations recording is Marriner’s with the Concertgebouw Orchestra (Philips, 1979). (And one of the worst, in my view, is Bernstein’s.)



Thank you for your recommendation, Piet. I will check that out.




re-peat @ Sun Mar 23 said:


> Talking about musical gorgeousness: a bit of film music where the moustachioed spirit of Elgar is *very* much present, is Fenton’s wonderful music for *Shadowlands*.
> 
> _



Gorgeous, indeed... I have not seen that movie in years and forgot how lovely the soundtrack was. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 23, 2014)

Daryl @ Sun Mar 23 said:


> Did you ever see the BBC program with the BBC Symphony where Bernstein attempted to wreck the Enigma and the players almost had a riot? Even Rodney Friend, a huge supporter, had a few raised eyebrows. :lol:
> 
> D



Daryl, wasn't this when Bernstein recited some verse in the middle of the performance? Do you know the back story?


----------



## Daryl (Mar 23, 2014)

marclawsonmusic @ Sun Mar 23 said:


> Daryl @ Sun Mar 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever see the BBC program with the BBC Symphony where Bernstein attempted to wreck the Enigma and the players almost had a riot? Even Rodney Friend, a huge supporter, had a few raised eyebrows. :lol:
> ...


I can't quite remember. I do know that it was a televised rehearsal and at one point they had to switch the cameras off, because it was all getting rather out of hand.

D


----------

